# Day Hike in Maine, 3-ish hrs from Boston?



## mrzilliox (Jun 28, 2010)

never done anything in Evans Notch, which is what I'm looking at now...

any good loops in that area?

taking a dog, so no ladders please.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## billski (Jun 28, 2010)

mrzilliox said:


> never done anything in Evans Notch, which is what I'm looking at now...
> 
> any good loops in that area?
> 
> ...



How about Speckled Mountain, 8 miles, 2400 vertical?


----------

